# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Mikroampermetri,voltmetri,ampermetri

## Rock

Pardodu ampermetrus, voltmetrus, mikroampermetrus.
ir V, mV, uA, mA, A. Lidz un mainstraavas. Ir dazadi izmeri un merishanas diapazoni.
Cena 3e gabalaa. PSRS, jauni iepakojumaa. Bildee ne visi.
Ja ir interese, rakstiet kadi jums vajag.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir kāds, no veclaicīgajiem (kā bildē pirmajā ridā no vidus pa labi) ar 60V diapazonā? Nu, piemēram, 100V?

----------


## Rock

Tieshi tadaa korpusaa ir 50V,150V,250V mainspriegumam.
"jaunajaa" izpildijumaa ir 7.5V, 10V, 15V, 50V, 75V, 100V, 250V, 500V un vel kaut kaadi. Ir AC un DC. Rit precizaak pateikshu.

----------

